# Arrow tips for grouse?



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I carry a judo point/small game head in my quiver in case I run into a grouse or two while I am out deer hunting. However, the other day someone told me that it's illegal to shoot a grouse with a judo point. Has anyone ever heard that, or can point me toward the correct regulation as I can't seem to find anything disallowing it. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

You can hunt them with the judo point but you will get into trouble if you have a deer or elk tag in your possession with the judo point since it isn't legal for deer or elk. Too many people think that it is funny to shoot a deer or elk in the rear with a blunt or the judo point. If you got caught it would be one of thoes "go tell it to the judge" type of things


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

This works really well. Just make sure you use aluminum arrows, as carbons can split from the impact. The picture is Wyogoob's from a post he made on this topic a while back (see: http://utahwildlife.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=11&t=44238&hilit=grouse&start=20)

[attachment=0:2tb552l4]Bird_Point_a.jpg[/attachment:2tb552l4]


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Critter said:


> You can hunt them with the judo point but you will get into trouble if you have a deer or elk tag in your possession with the judo point since it isn't legal for deer or elk. Too many people think that it is funny to shoot a deer or elk in the rear with a blunt or the judo point. If you got caught it would be one of thoes "go tell it to the judge" type of things


I don't think this is true at all. Where does it say you can't hunt deer with a judo tip in your possession?


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Utah, 
How well does that fly? looks to be very short range........... but very effective.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

I haven't really tested the maximum range, but depending on the bow, I would say i would be somewhere around 15 yards. Hits like a sledge hammer though. :twisted:


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

Any of the grouse that I've come across are usually within around 10 yards. Thick trees and birds that aren't the smartest == short shots. Those tips look like they would fly pretty true and be pretty devastating at the distances I see grouse at. I don't want to get in trouble for having a bird arrow in my quiver, but man it seems a little much for me to launch a 10+ dollar broadhead at them.


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

That's not true. There is nothing in the regulations that say you cannot take a "bird" arrow in your quiver. That's like saying a cop can put a speeding ticket on your car in your driveway because you might break the speed limit later that day... Take one with you, it's not illegal.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Maybe you could put a flu flu arrow in your quiver with a judo point. This would eliminate blowing your hunting arrow to bits. 

If i were going to hunt them its not on purpose. So i just hit them with a rock or catch them with my hands. I caught two this week in Montana with my hands and let them go. They have got to be the stupidest bird alive.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

Once grouse season opens I ALWAYS quiver my bird arrow. I use a 4 inch bird snare broadhead and it works extremely well. I had a game warden stop by and check my tags and what not two weeks ago and he complimented me on my setup. Not once did he mention anything about it being illegal, and he then pointed me in the direction of where he previously seen two blues. Overall a nice guy.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

good to know! Thanks guys. I'll keep it in the quiver. I've been seeing a lot of 'em lately


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

bwhntr said:


> Critter said:
> 
> 
> > You can hunt them with the judo point but you will get into trouble if you have a deer or elk tag in your possession with the judo point since it isn't legal for deer or elk. Too many people think that it is funny to shoot a deer or elk in the rear with a blunt or the judo point. If you got caught it would be one of thoes "go tell it to the judge" type of things
> ...


I too would like to see the law for this...seems strange. Considering you can shoot grouse and deer in the same areas and season. Why would you not be able to have two types of heads? I shot a grouse with a traditional broad head last week. Immediately regretted it! Got the grouse but have no idea where my head went! I think it went 5 feet deep into the ground!


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I just may be wrong in Utah, but I know that I read somewhere about the problem with hunters shooting deer and elk with blunts or judo points for the fun of it and that the legality of it was in question. 

I myself usually carry a flu-flu arrow with a judo point just in case I see a grouse and have killed a number of them with one.


----------



## Narient (Jan 9, 2011)

I picked up some carbon fiber small game heads off of ebay, but I have yet to test them out. when I get settled from a recent move to Layton, I'll see about getting a report with pictures put together.


----------



## hoghunter011583 (Jul 21, 2008)

great idea!! I just headed to sportsmans and got some judo tips!! heading up tomorrow for elk but would love to arrow a big chicken!!


----------

